# GWR 4900 Class tender (Hogwarts Express)



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a dome on the rear of the tender, can someone tell me what it is for?
GWR 4900 Class 4965 Rood Ashton Hall 2 by Ant

Harvey C.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Harvey,
Could it be an Aster alcohol one that someone converted to gas?
Since it's directly above the water scoop apparatus. I would think that it was a way to deflect the force of the incoming water into the tender tank.
In fact I found a picture which shows this.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey;

Except for the LNER A3 and A4 express classes, most British steam locomotives pulling a tender used a rather short three axle tender. This meant that the water supply was a bit small compared to most North American tender locomotives (US water range was about 100 miles). To solve this problem, the railways of Britain installed frequent track pans. A track pan was a trough, about a half mile to up to a mile long, filled with water. There was a scoop on the under side of the tender which could be lowered into the track pan via a system of levers. The scoop was attached to a stout pipe that was built to disperse water just below that dome on the tender. The dome spread the water out into the tender tank. Express trains were slowed to about 45mph to take on water this way. In North America, the PRR, NYC, Reading, and Jersey Central also used track pans for express trains.

Hope this helps, David Meashey BRMNA Member 369


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Now it makes sense.

Harvey C.


----------

